# Tomorrow we are doing bile liver acid tests !



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello everyone ,

tomorrow we are doing bile liver testing on Becky ,

she is going downhill yesterday and today wants absolutely nothing to eat , nothing no human food , my vet told me to try to give her favorite foods and nothing she is just laying around anorexic , as you all know she started to loose her appetite it has been a month slowly , we all believed she was spoiled so we did try starving her etc.....but for 2 days refiuses everything !!!! so my vet told me to bring her in today just to see her , we did do a repeat urine test tuesday no , blood or bacteria , getting better so we do not think it has to do with urinary issues , NO crystals of any kind ????? so the only thing left to do os Bat and see if thta is negative we are going off to ultrasound next week in the mean time she told to force feed her ....fdont know how to do that ..how do u get a dog to open her mouth , when she refuses???? im so worried about her , what can be wrong????


do liver shunt fluffs just start to loose their apetites or other things as well ??


Anna xoxoxooxox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my Ana, I am so sad for you and Becky. This has got to be so devastating! I'll continue to keep you and Becky in my prayers. What a heartbreak.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Anna. I will pray for Becky. I was told a dog with liver disease feels like when we have the flu.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Anna, I'm so sorry about Becky. I don't have a lot of experience with liver issues. But, Addie had high counts before her spay, the vet did a BAT and they were a little elevated. I was told by my vet to go do an Ultrasound, but I learned through sm that a Protein C test should be next step. Addie doesn't have any symptoms, so our situation is different. Try not to worry, will be thinking of both of you.

Laurie


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Isn't the vet concerned about hypoglycemia or dehydration?? Did your vet suggest Nutrical?


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know about liver shunt but Roxane my late JRT had liver failure. She ate very little. If I found something she would eat it once then never again. I went through every dog food and lots of human food. She would sometimes eat a soft boiled egg (even though it's a protein) sometimes chicken nuggets ((McDonalds not Burger King) the vet sugggested pasta or noodles she ate that once. I had some freeze dried chicken treats and sprinkled them over differant foods. Although most of the things she ate at the end wasn't healthy she went dfrom 12 lbs. down to 7. She was also 15 y.o. These are just some of the things I tried hope it helps.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Becky still isn't feeling well. I'll keep her in my prayers that her BAT comes back ok. This was for my cat that wasn't eating but same principal. The vet gave us prescription canned food and a bigger syringe minus needle of course i mixed the food with some pedialyte until it was almost a watery consitancy, you may even be able to do that with boiled chicken just puree and mix with pedialyte or water and feed her by syringe i had to do the same with her water.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Liver Shunts In Dogs - Why My Dog Went Undiagnosed For 3.5 Years And How You Can Spot It!
By Shannon Riggerou
Ana look up this article. It sounds a lot like Becky.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna,
I assume they are going to decide what to do tomorrow if she still has not eaten, correct? Because the BAT can take a two to three days to get the results back. My Maltese was diagnosed with shunts 5 days after his neuter. He had began to get very boney feeling before the surgery, but the Vet said he was just small (I guess the Vet did not recognize a shunt) and he had heavy tear stains. I didn't really notice much else amiss until after the surgery. He began circling, and went downhill fast. You could tell he was very sick. I am sure there are different ways it manifests itself. Try not to worry, it's just a test at this point to rule things out so the Vet can help Becky. I'm surprised your Vet told you to go home and force feed her, but did not explain how. Poor little Becky!

Also,
I just remembered he seemed to me to kinda always be depressed , is the best way to describe him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

elly said:


> I am so sorry Anna. I will pray for Becky. I was told a dog with liver disease feels like when we have the flu.


The new Vet told me this same thing.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So sorry to here that Becky is still not doing weel. I can not imagine what you must be going through. I will definitely keep her in my prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words ,

well i did what i read in a previous post and made the gastro food like a soup and started to syringe her the gastro food , she had a bit , i will try again before 8 pm , not allowed to eat anything after that , my vet told me she will send a rush order and she might have results tomorrow night , saturday morning , if negative we continue to ultrasound (((


have a headache all this stress 


Anna xoxox


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am soooo sorry that Becky is not eating. I hope you can get to the bottom of the cause soon. I will be keeping Becky and you in my prayers. Keep us posted. ***HUGS***


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry your baby's not feeling well. My Tanner is a "liver dog", he has MVD, is 8 years old, and asymptomatic. His BAT was over the limit, but not real high, ALT, however, was high. He's been on a low protein diet for years and gets 1/4 tab of Marin daily. Last year his ALT was 119, this year 124. He's almost normal. So don't despair, this may be very fixable.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending prayers for Becky.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers for you all.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ana I am sorry Becky is not feeling well. I hope and pray it is not the liver and it is n easy fix...hoping for the best outcome is what I mean.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying you'll get some answers and that she's feeling better soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Anorexia can be a sign of liver disease..my first Maltese was anorexic with his liver..they get nauseated..makes them not want to eat. Are her liver enzymes elevated? I hope you find out soon what the problem is..please keep us posted..


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am praying for you both. Let us know what you find out of the test


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Praying you get answers very, very soon!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear that Becky hasn't been eating. I know I struggled with having Harlow eat for a while, then she would eat and then not eat, it seemed, for too long. I will be praying for good BAT results and that she will be eating more tomorrow.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thinking and praying for you and Becky today Anna. rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, it is difficult to say what the symptoms would be in a particular pup. My Kirby was born exhibiting signs early on but he did eat. He did a lot of head pressing, vomited *everything he ate *once he started on regular foods, and later developed seizures. He did not seem at all depressed, unlike some have said. He was otherwise a typical puppy (very fat! as he was the only one nursing). He played well and had a lovely coat (I was planning on showing him, even had him in wraps). 
He was like Becky in that we had to get him to a University Vet. Hospital to diagnose him as no one could tell us what was wrong w/him. We tried several meds after he was diagnosed---none of which worked---so we had the surgery done. He was also on pheno most of his life. 
I hope/pray you find an answer soon. I know you must be near the end of your rope.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for you and Becky today.


----------



## newlywedat50 (May 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this; my thoughts are with you and Becky. I hope you get answers very soon.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping you and Becky in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Anna, it is difficult to say what the symptoms would be in a particular pup. My Kirby was born exhibiting signs early on but he did eat. He did a lot of head pressing, vomited *everything he ate *once he started on regular foods, and later developed seizures. He did not seem at all depressed, unlike some have said. He was otherwise a typical puppy (very fat! as he was the only one nursing). He played well and had a lovely coat (I was planning on showing him, even had him in wraps).
> He was like Becky in that we had to get him to a University Vet. Hospital to diagnose him as no one could tell us what was wrong w/him. We tried several meds after he was diagnosed---none of which worked---so we had the surgery done. He was also on pheno most of his life.
> I hope/pray you find an answer soon. I know you must be near the end of your rope.


Anna-I am going to reply to Sandi so you can see the contrast between Sandi's Kirby and my puppy (his name was Kirby too) as far as shunts. And how it varies. We were told he was born with one also. He had none of sandi's signs but was skinny, depressed to me, with an extremely fine coat, heavy tar like tear staining. 
Then-Because he was not diagnosed prior to neuter, he developed same signs as Sandi's (vomiting, circling, head pressing) and quit eating all at once from stress of anesthesia on his liver, leading to a severe seizure. From what I've read they can be chronic or become suddenly ill, depending on type of shunt it is. If Becky has been spayed that's prob a good sign IMO, based on the type I saw anyway. 
Hopefully you'll have answers soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Ana, I am so sorry to hear that Becky is still not well. I hope you can get some answers soon. I can't even imagine how terribly worried you must be. I will be praying for Becky to get better real soon. Wish there was more I could do for you.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

well we did it , they had to force feed her  ..... canine ad some canned food high in fat and calories , and now the worst part waiting for results !!!! im a nervous wreck , if its negative then what , which either way we need to still find out what is wrong with her ????


still will not eat ................ but is active and playing , today we are drinking by herself have not had to syringe water ....


Annaxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

One step at a time :grouphug: here's hoping it is something more easily fixable.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

At least the test is over. Well she got that fatty food today, so that will provide some energy tonight. And she is drinking. I agree, one step at a time here.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

We're all here with you Anna. Still praying. Try to relax and get some rest tonight. :smootch:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Truly all my friends here on SM are angels sent to me from up above God Bless all of you 




Anna oxoxxoooxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - so sorry I haven't been here at all for you...have been working so not on the internet. Glad the test is over and hoping you can get some answers. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good for you Anna!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I know you were not looking forward to this, but I truly believe it was the best thing to do to find out yes or no! I know here in Greece no one wants to know bad news, but actually I really like to know what I am dealing with. I pray rayer::yes: little Becky can have a long & healthy life! I know these little ones bring us so much turmoil & so much joy all wrapped up in a mischievous spirit sometimes.

Now for the hardest part of all . . . . :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::Waiting::Waiting:

Please, try & get some rest and let DH take care of you! :wub: How is your little guy? I miss hearing about him. :wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning my friends ,

Another day , and Becky still not interested in food , had to syringe feed her breakfast (((( how long will this be going on for im tired , today is my birthday and i thought maybe just myabe i can put this behind me and she would start eating  dont feel like doing anything for my b-day just so sad .......


Anna oxoxox


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dear Anna, I hope this turns out to be a wonderful birthday for you. Maybe you'll get good news today. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday dear Ana. I know that the best present of all would be for Becky to get better. I'm praying for that right now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It seems kind of heartless to wish you a Happy Birthday Anna, when you are so down & feeling awful. We, SMers, all care about you and Becky though so I am going to do it anyhow!
Happy Birthday dear Anna---may one of your special wishes come true for you today! 

I don't know how things will be w/Becky, but we will help to see you through it whatever it is. We are not giving up! Together we can do this. Our love. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear Anna, forgive me, I haven't been on SM for a couple of days sweetheart. Oh gosh, I love you and Becky and praying so hard, and I know it's your birthday sweetheart, hope you feel my loving hug.

One step at a time angel girl. Gosh, I can't imagine how rough this is on you, and of course Becky, but you are not alone. 

I love you dear Anna, and I am praying like crazy.

Love you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Anna, just checking on how Becky is doing... Thinking of you two :hugs:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I am checking back too Anna---any word?


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi my sweet friends ,


Thank you so much for the birthday wishes !!! and BECKY ATE !!!!!!!! some of her kibble mixed with some pure bites chicken treat yes i know i should not , but for the past 3 days totlly anorexic nothing would not even smell food ,for me its a breakthrough , woooo hooooo she ate half her bowl which cosists of 1/3 cup of Royal canin High energy Gastro food , this morning i managed to syringe her 1 tablespoon of same food but in can , the relief for today is enormous )))))



Anna oxoxxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

So happy that you seem to have a break thru....at least for the time being. I hope she continues to improve.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Hi my sweet friends ,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the birthday wishes !!! and BECKY ATE !!!!!!!! some of her kibble mixed with some pure bites chicken treat yes i know i should not , but for the past 3 days totlly anorexic nothing would not even smell food ,for me its a breakthrough , woooo hooooo she ate half her bowl which cosists of 1/3 cup of Royal canin High energy Gastro food , this morning i managed to syringe her 1 tablespoon of same food but in can , the relief for today is enormous )))))
> ...


:chili::chili: See, baby Becky knew it was your birthday, best present ever :wub: Hugs and love.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, it is late here & I am "woofed" so plan to crash. I hope the results will be here when I awake tomorrow AM. 
I hope you had a great b-day in spite of circumstances---sometimes life has to be recaptured a moment at a time! 
Big hug & kisses to your two babies!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

aksm4 said:


> Hi my sweet friends ,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the birthday wishes !!! and BECKY ATE !!!!!!!! some of her kibble mixed with some pure bites chicken treat yes i know i should not , but for the past 3 days totlly anorexic nothing would not even smell food ,for me its a breakthrough , woooo hooooo she ate half her bowl which cosists of 1/3 cup of Royal canin High energy Gastro food , this morning i managed to syringe her 1 tablespoon of same food but in can , the relief for today is enormous )))))
> ...


YAY!!! :chili: That's so good to hear Anna! :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:So glad that Becky ate for you!!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That sure is wonderful and very encouraging news!!! Hopefully it continues and that little Becky will continue to eat. And I hope that you had a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Anna!!!! I will continue to keep both you and Becky in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got on SM and of course I had to check on sweet Becky. What wonderful news that she ate!!!!!  That really was a great birthday gift that she gave you. Happy Belated Birthday...hope it was fabulous!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Goodmorning my sweet friends ,


Well yesterday was the strangest day Becky decided around 1 30 pm to start to eat and eat she did she did not stop eating after that she had the rest of her food then she asked for more , i was worried she was going to throw up !!! I pray i have another good day today !



Anna xoxoxo


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for another good day for Becky and another and another and another..........


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news about Becky Anna.... hope that she continues to eat for you no matter what time of the day it is. Hope that today will find Becky eating more and that you start to have better days yourself!!! Do keep us posted as to how she is doing!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How did you celebrate your b-day Anna? I hope it was fun! It is time for things to go better for you! Big hug.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good afternoon Sweet Sandi ,


Well i stayed home and my daughters and her boyfriends made a beautiful supper , and delicious birthday cake , we watched movies it was nice  , thank you so much for asking oxoxxooxoxoxoxoxoxo, Becky ate a little today not much but better than nothing right , atleast she is hungry  we went on our hour walk and she is sleeping now im going to take a nap also , love you guys oxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds beautiful Anna! Family birthdays are my favorites.
Do you expect to hear about the BAT results tomorrow. I will keep watching. I fly out early (God willing!) on Tues. so will then be off line for a bit. I am very anxious w/you to know what is going on. I know you will post when you know something. In the meantime I hold you both in my prayers.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wooo hoooo:chili: Anna, Becky ate for her mommy like a good girl. Happy Birthday Anna and many more healthy and happy ones!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So it is now 7 pm here in montreal and Becky has had about 5-6 kibbles today , i need to be tough and not cave in !!!!! yesterday she was licking her bowl and asking for more and today we are turning our nose !!! it kills me to have to put her to sleep tonight hungry but how can a dog go from loving her kibble last night and tonight will not go near it ???? i think she is holding out for something better or do fluffs with liver issues at this way???


Anna xoxoxxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Anna--
I might would discontinue the hour long walks until she is eating normally everyday. There is no one else in the home that could be treating her? (Prob not, Just asking) is she still on meds, that could cause her appetite to fluctuate. And I believe another member mentioned trying tums in case it's IBS. 
I would feed her what she wants till you get the bat results. If she eats the human food then you'll know she has an appetite. 
Then, if the bile test is normal, and you know her bloodwork has been good so far, and her last urine test showed nothing bad. Your Vet may tell you she wants the human food. You may need to just home cook for her to save your sanity. And you may want to take her to a specialist for a second opinion.
I hope things improve for her and you soon.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Kandis,

she hates everything chicken, liver , steak, veal, human food she did not eat it the other day nothing , so this is when thenvet said syringe her if you have too , so i just did syringe almost a table spoon of her can gastro food she did have some turkey bites treats , and we wait it out for results .... i do not know how much tums can i give?

Ann oxox


----------

